# Shopping for a new TV (Toronto)



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

My 30 y.o. CRT TV is slowly dying.

So now I'm shopping for a modern TV.
The first place that comes to mind is Best Buy in which I see (online) only two brands, LG and Samsung.

Can anybody recommend other shops for me to visit where the prices are competitive and the brand selection is more than just LG and Samsung?

And what brand do you like and which to avoid?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Costco. They offer a 2nd year of warranty and 90-day return policy.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Amazon


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Tostig said:


> And what brand do you like and which to avoid?


I think any of the top name brands are fine, depends on which features you want.

Here is a site to compare TV Reviews: Best of 2022

As for places ... BB, Costco, etc ... 

If your CRT will last a bit longer it's best to get one when running sales obviously.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

If you don't need a smart TV, I have a spare 42" Sony Bravia flat screen Complete with remote.

KDL chassis with a shot internal RF tuner board. A common failure mode in this chassis 
Offboard OTA tuner or a cable box feeding into the HDMI, svideo or component port and you are good to go. 

Free to you if you pick it up. It is sitting as a spare in my dining room. I am in s/w Sauga.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hard to beat Costco for electronics


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Get a Sony at Costco IMHO.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Tostig said:


> Can anybody recommend other shops for me to visit where the prices are competitive and the brand selection is more than just LG and Samsung?
> 
> And what brand do you like and which to avoid?


Check out rtings fall 2022 reviews.

LG and Samsung absolutely dominate nowadays. Sony basically repackages Samsung panels and maybe adds better processing features or finishing at a much higher rpice

Hisense also seems to get pretty good reviews from them for mid-range and budget TVs


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Really tough to beat Costco.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

2 schools of thought. 
You can get a nicer brand with better quality like Samsung, LG, or Sony. Keep in mind there are different tiers within the brands. 
Or you can go the value route with Hisense, TCL, etc. Also watch for different tiers within the brands. 
I'm partial to buying from Costco because of their warranty and return policy.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

Make sure it’s OLED TV


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Great timing on the thread as our household is looking to purchase a TV should there be any deals between now and year end. We will likely purchase a Samsung from wherever we can get the best deal. I am sure you will be very pleased with whatever you purchase as the quality has increased dramatically in 3 decades. Sadly, so has the price.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

You also get 2% back on the Costco MC if you buy online which could work out if you want it delivered.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

cainvest said:


> You also get 2% back on the Costco MC if you buy online which could work out if you want it delivered.


I noticed Costco online prices for things are higher to account for shipping or something (not sure for TVs)

I recently tried to buy some basic things from Cdn Tire and Home Depot. Home Depot had better options but then wouldn't let me checkout but wouldn't really specify why

Ended up buying them on amazon again. They just have online shopping figured out


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> I noticed Costco online prices for things are higher to account for shipping or something (not sure for TVs)


Yes, sometimes the prices between online (delivered) and in-store are different .. you have to decide if it is worth picking it up.


----------



## cliffsecord (Jan 10, 2020)

If you can wait sometimes people give them away for free. You can get 40" tv for $75 off Kijiji or FB market place. I've bought a few 32" tvs for $50 for the kids Then get a fire stick 4k or Chromecast and install smarttube next to watch YouTube with no ads.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

If you can wait a few more weeks, I would wait until Black Friday or Cyber Monday. Our last ones have come from Amazon and Best buy on that weekend. We picked up a 50' for $300 last time. This year we are replacing my father's and will be looking at Costco if his doesn't make it until Black Friday or Amazon. Best Buy is another place we check out. Almost all of the TV's are still manufactured by the same few, and just don't last as long. It's not needed to last as long either, with the new technology, some of the TV's are becoming obsolete faster (depending on if you use IPTV or something like that).


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

You said your TV still works so I'd wait for a Black Friday sale.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I think this is going to be my next TV when the time comes:








2022 The Frame - Highlights | Samsung Canada


Meet Samsung The Frame TV that looks like art. Make a part of your tv interior with customizable frame and QLED technology.




www.samsung.com





As for places, my top pick would be Costco, if you find what you like - for all the reasons already mentioned by others.

I've had Sony, LG and Samsung. All great. I personally think Samsung has a slight advantage nowadays when looking for best overall. 

Your biggest decision will be size and if you splurge for OLEDs or 8k resolutions. Looks tempting if you have the budget but I don't think there is enough content out there to fully appreciate it. I think 4k remains a solid choice that can last you many years and is affordable. If you only watch cable TV, then a standard HD will suffice. You will find most 4k content on streaming services. I have no clue who is broadcasting in 8k.

Happy shopping!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> I have no clue who is broadcasting in 8k.
> 
> Happy shopping!


I don't think any content is streamed in 8k. I'm not sure how many cameras even capture 8k. It means far more data bandwidth required

And then our eyes can only perceive so many pixels. You need an awfully large panel and sit awfully close to discern 8k from 4k if it's even possible

Processing is important and not really advertised. Sony usually has better processor but also costs more. Sony panels are Samsung or other


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> And then our eyes can only perceive so many pixels. You need an awfully large panel and sit awfully close to discern 8k from 4k if it's even possible


I'm fine with standard HD in 1080 from a normal viewing distance. 4k does look a little better, maybe better processing for richer colors but not huge difference.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

My current tv provider is a rooftop antenna. My internet is 25MBps DSL. I once commented to a friend that the image on his HD tv has better resolution that what my eyes can see right behind that same TV. So HD doesn't make any sense.

But I think I'd be ok with 1080 or 4K.

My current TV is still watchable. It takes 1min 40s for the image to appear after you turn it on. I've also dug up an old Samsung LCD computer monitor that also functions as a TV. So that'll hold me when the big TV goes kaput while I continue to research what would suit me.

As for Best Buy, Costco etc, have they started adding the 3% credit card fee yet? If so, I'm going to be paying by cash.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Tostig said:


> As for Best Buy, Costco etc, have they started adding the 3% credit card fee yet?


No for Costco.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

cliffsecord said:


> If you can wait sometimes people give them away for free.


This is true. I've had friends upgrade their tv's and they don't know what to do with their still functional old tv. It's such a waste to drop it off at electronics recycling. 



Plugging Along said:


> If you can wait a few more weeks, I would wait until Black Friday or Cyber Monday.


+1 to that weekend. Those sales then seem much better than Boxing Day nowadays. 
There's also a bit of a clearance around Super Bowl time where I think retailers are trying to clear out last year's models.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Sometimes Walmart has sales too. That is where I bought my TV. Vizios are pretty decent (their M and P series are more top of the line) and usually a little cheaper than Samsung and LG. That rtings.com site is great,used to be all free but I think you can see lists for free and so many free individual tv reports.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

cainvest said:


> I'm fine with standard HD in 1080 from a normal viewing distance. 4k does look a little better, maybe better processing for richer colors but not huge difference.


You need much better processor to handle 4k at the same quality as 1080p. My computer runs 3x 1080p monitors and I'm not interested in replacing them (would need $$$ video card) Then you also need more internet bandwidth and storage which is not as big of a limitation now

I don't see (pun intended) the value unless maybe I was editing my own 4k content. My eyes maybe just aren't that good. Refresh rates and colour depth however I can see. I bought a Sony TV 10 years ago because it had much better colour depth and the processor to handle it at the time


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

We are currently waiting to pull the trigger on a Sony Bravia X90K 75"

Not sure whether to go Best Buy Costco or Vision.

Prices are identical ~$1900.

We have a Sony 48" about 14 years old and a 55" about 11 years old.

Prices were comparable back then but the new technology is way superior now.

I'm Silent Generation so probably our last set.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

All being equal, Costco customer service has always been very good to me. My last TV I purchased from Vision - no issues. Also purchased a variety of electronics from BestBuy in the past - no issues either. Even if the price was not identical they would likely price match. Good luck and enjoy - the bigger the better if you have the space....


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

As mentioned we are looking to buy a new TV the next time we find a good deal. unfortunately, we won't be able to wall mount the TV (it sits in front of a window. I have looked through several manuals but am not able to find the width of a TV's base. I can find screen dimensions width and height. Any ideas aside from knocking an inch or two off the base to decide how big of TV I can buy without having to buy a new stand. I am not concerned about it fitting inside a cabinet as we plan to set it on our existing stand.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Ended up buying the Samsung Samsung - 50” Class Q80B QLED 4K Smart Tizen TV from Best Buy online which will arrive in a couple of days. Also replaced a gen 1 Chromecast. This is likely the extent of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday adventures.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

londoncalling said:


> Ended up buying the Samsung Samsung - 50” Class Q80B QLED 4K Smart Tizen TV from Best Buy online which will arrive in a couple of days. Also replaced a gen 1 Chromecast. This is likely the extent of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday adventures.


I find Best Buy and Costco compete most of the time with price, warranty and delivery. We bought an LG 65 CX LG OLED TV with ThinQ® AI | LG Canada (think this was the specific model) last December. Before anyone starts a p***ing contest about QLED vs OLED, it doesn't matter much. QLED vs. OLED: What's the Difference and Which TV Is Better?

Enjoy your new set when it arrives. It is awesome for sports and a whole variety of especially dramatic movies like Top Gun: Maverick, Avatar, the new Neflix Universe series with Morgan Freeman, live sports, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

londoncalling said:


> Ended up buying the Samsung Samsung - 50” Class Q80B QLED 4K Smart Tizen TV from Best Buy online which will arrive in a couple of days. Also replaced a gen 1 Chromecast. This is likely the extent of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday adventures.


That's a nice TV, was looking at that model and the Q85 as well.



AltaRed said:


> Before anyone starts a p***ing contest about QLED vs OLED, it doesn't matter much.


I like OLED except the burn in issues and the prices. Overall I think OLED picture quality is better BUT almost double the price better ... not so sure for me. If prices continue to fall, then it's a definite maybe.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for the comments @AltaRed and @cainvest . I have noticed my eyes aren't as good as they once were so I probably wouldn't notice the difference between QLED and OLED. The tech keeps improving every season. I compare it to when I got a new vehicle that was a model about 15 years newer. Even if it was inferior to other models it was rather amazing to me. Might not get the same results with the TV as our current model is only about 4-5 years old.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

londoncalling said:


> I have noticed my eyes aren't as good as they once were so I probably wouldn't notice the difference between QLED and OLED.


I hear ya on that but even with older eyes it should be pretty easy to see. On the flip side, any good LED TV (VA panels) have a very good picture like the Sony x85k (about the same level TV as you bought) I watched last night.

As a side note, I did notice some TVs in the mid-price range had terrible reflection properties. This is only an issue if your room has lights you leave on (or windows in the day time) in bad positions when viewing darker TV content. One set had a terrible rainbow effect on it's display.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

londoncalling said:


> Ended up buying the Samsung - 50” Class Q80B QLED 4K Smart Tizen TV from Best Buy online which will arrive in a couple of days. Also replaced a gen 1 Chromecast. This is likely the extent of my Black Friday/Cyber Monday adventures.


 If you considered the Q60B but decided on the 80 I'd be interested on what tipped your decision. I've been considering the 55" Q80B($1100) or the Q60B ($750) at Costco, so a significant $$$ difference. Difference seems to be the refresh rate 120 versus 60 and from what I've read the 120 is really only needed for gamers, which we're not, just regular TV and some Netflix and some occasional sports. If anyone else has comments on the refresh rate or other differences, please post.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

@Retiredguy 

For our selection the primary factors

1) Size - We increased screensize but not to the point that it becomes the focal point of the room.
2) Brand - our first choice was Samsung our 2nd was LG
3) Price - We had a price range and based our decision on what the best deal would be among the 3 factors. 

This one seemed to provide the best value cost for us.

I do not console game and so did not consider the 120. Our offspring will get the old TV for his room and happy to have a screen all of his own. We are more than happy to be able to regain autonomy over what we watch and when. TBH he is great about sharing screen time and will tolerate our viewing choices. 

I am not sure if the difference between the 60 and 80 is worth the price difference. My guess like most things is personal choice. I am sure there are others here that will be able to provide valuable information as to how to assess cost/value in a manner similar to the Used Vehicle Math Thread.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe off topic, but I do find it somewhat humorous that some folks have to have the best picture and then listen to the audio with a six inch speaker!


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Dilbert said:


> Maybe off topic, but I do find it somewhat humorous that some folks have to have the best picture and then listen to the audio with a six inch speaker!


I've been listening to TV through high quality speakers for decades. Too many people put up with poor audio for no reason. Even an inexpensive soundbar is a vast improvement.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

We did get the Sony 75" XR75X90K at Visions here in London. We couldn't be happier. Our last 2 sets had been Sony with no issues. I don't think we will ever have to go the movies again. We have all the streaming channels and not enough time to watch everything.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

HappilyRetired said:


> I've been listening to TV through high quality speakers for decades. Too many people put up with poor audio for no reason. Even an inexpensive soundbar is a vast improvement.


The definitely don't put much money into the current TV audio systems and for sure a soundbar is a step up in most cases.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

cainvest said:


> The definitely don't put much money into the current TV audio systems and for sure a soundbar is a step up in most cases.


That is because the bulk of the population does not care, i.e. the bulk of the population has gotten used to thinking smartphone audio (with or without buds) is good enough.. A good sound bar is a step up but not the run of the mill ones that are in the $200-400 range. We have had Sonos speakers (and premium Spotify) as our home audio system for some time. I would like a Sonos sound bar for the TV but they are in the $800 range on sale.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> A good sound bar is a step up but not the run of the mill ones that are in the $200-400 range.


I'll have to disagree with that, heard two of my friends $250 range soundbars and they are much better than the TV, especially for dialog. IMO the key difference is the speakers are pointing at you unlike most TVs back or down firing ... likely better quality as well of course.



AltaRed said:


> We have had Sonos speakers (and premium Spotify) as our home audio system for some time. I would like a Sonos sound bar for the TV but they are in the $800 range on sale.


All comes down to one's priorities. I have a 5.1 system and definitely wouldn't give it up for any soundbar. I do understand many don't want all those speakers around let alone take the time to properly set them up.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

A friend bought a 65 inch TV Sony for $900 with taxes on sale somewhere. Unsure of the model.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

cainvest said:


> All comes down to one's priorities. I have a 5.1 system and definitely wouldn't give it up for any soundbar. I do understand many don't want all those speakers around let alone take the time to properly set them up.


Our son had a 5:1 system connected for his TV. It is great but I've been there and done that years ago..


----------

